# What older woman do you think is hot?



## Ugly Kid Joe (Jan 26, 2007)

I like Terri


----------



## FusionWhite (Jan 26, 2007)

Someone who I didnt think was hot for a long time but now I think is smoking hot is Jane Seymour. Yeah Dr. Quinn could take my pulse anytime.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 26, 2007)

ever since I was 16 I have always had a a thing for older women bump

always liked Rebecca De mornay...


----------



## Bigwolf (Jan 26, 2007)

Ugly Kid Joe said:


> I like Terri


^^^^^^^ used to guest star as "Penny Parker" on Macgyver


----------



## petergibbons (Jan 26, 2007)

I don't know if you would consider her "older" or not, but Diane Lane is hawt!!


----------



## Bminer (Jan 26, 2007)

^^Don't forget the "They're real, and they're fabulous" Seinfeld episode!


----------



## Bminer (Jan 26, 2007)

petergibbons said:


> I don't know if you would consider her "older" or not, but Diane Lane is hawt!!


I consider her older, and I consider her smokin'.


----------



## Hill William (Jan 26, 2007)

I don't know how old we're talkin but I was always all about Helen Hunt. And yes, I liked the movie "Twister"


----------



## TouchDown (Jan 26, 2007)

What's funny to me is that my expectations of "smokin hot" change. When I was 18, well anything that moved was smokin hot. When I was 20's - college girls were smokin hot.

Now a days... If they are between 18 and 50 something, there are a lot of women who really take care of themselves and look REALLY good.

Wonder who I'll think is "smokin hot" when I'm 80? Ewwwww.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 26, 2007)

petergibbons said:


> I don't know if you would consider her "older" or not, but Diane Lane is hawt!!


You beat me to it, she is tops!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 26, 2007)

DVINNY said:


> You beat me to it, she is tops!!!!!!!!


I warned my wife that Diane Lane is the only woman in the world that would make me divorce. I think she is the sexiest woman alive.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## DVINNY (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## DVINNY (Jan 26, 2007)

I had to do her better justice than that first pic


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 26, 2007)

Can't see the pics DV.,,,,OOOPPPSSSS....Never mind....What a sight!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GTScott (Jan 29, 2007)

I will leave you with this thought.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 29, 2007)

^^ BAN HIM ^^^


----------



## petergibbons (Jan 29, 2007)

GTScott said:


> I will leave you with this thought.


Dammit GT, you beat me to it!! I just couldn't wait to get to work this morning and post a pic of Estelle Getty. :waitwall:


----------



## GTScott (Jan 29, 2007)

Sorry guys, I just had to. The Golden Girls make me scared of getting old.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 29, 2007)

are all those broads even alive ?


----------



## petergibbons (Jan 29, 2007)

Road Guy said:


> are all those broads even alive ?



I see Betty White on the tube from time to time. Did you all see Lake Placid? That movie was hilarious with Betty White dropping F-bomb's. :laugh:


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 29, 2007)

i never saw that but now I will have to rent it if she is cussing in it


----------



## FusionWhite (Jan 29, 2007)

petergibbons said:


> I see Betty White on the tube from time to time. Did you all see Lake Placid? That movie was hilarious with Betty White dropping F-bomb's. :laugh:


Ohh yeah, that movie was hilarious. Old people swearing is almost as funny as potty humor.


----------



## Fudgey (Jan 30, 2007)

GTScott said:


> I will leave you with this thought.


:winko: x 4


----------



## PEsoon2B (Jan 30, 2007)

I could see the 3 chicks that are standing up, but who's that dude sittin in front of em?


----------



## Bminer (Jan 30, 2007)

Someone needs to get this thread back on track. Please.


----------



## cement (Jan 30, 2007)

DVINNY said:


>


did somebody say something?


----------



## Josh the Toad (Jan 30, 2007)

I have always been kinda partial to






Toady.


----------



## petergibbons (Jan 31, 2007)

PEsoon2B said:


> I could see the 3 chicks that are standing up, but who's that dude sittin in front of em?


:waitwall:

I was watching one of those celebrity roasts on Comedy Central and Bea Arthur was there. I can't remember who it was, maybe Lisa Lampanelli?, but they really dogged her about being a man. Funny stuff!


----------



## GTScott (Jan 31, 2007)

These two are getting up there in age I think.






It is like I have this mental block in the morning against posting anything on topic.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 31, 2007)

Lake Placid was on AMC last night but I fell asleep....


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 12, 2007)

the chic on the left from everyone hates raymond


----------



## Hill William (Feb 13, 2007)

^^^ Smoking with kind of a mean attitude. Me Likey.

Also the chick that plays the wife on "The King of Queens."


----------



## Hill William (Feb 13, 2007)

Oh, and, Nobody likes Raymond's Mom??????????


----------



## GTScott (Feb 13, 2007)

I have to agree with the wife from Raymond. Now his mom? That is not a happy thought this early in the morning.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 13, 2007)

yeah not THAt OLD !!


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 13, 2007)

Raymond's wife (Patricia Heaton) on the show looks really good for an older woman. I did a quick search, and unfortunatly those looks don't seem to carry over to many pictures of her not from the show. This is the best I could find.






I'll just say that whatever camera they used for filming the show it was very good to her.

While were on the subject I'll nominate Elizabeth Hurley for smoking older hottie.


----------



## GTScott (Feb 13, 2007)

I still think Miss. Ray looks hot.

How old is Hurley? Bedazzled would have been a total wash if it were not for her.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 13, 2007)

GT,

Elizabeth is 42 in June. Not as old as Raymond's mother or the Golden Girls, but since this thread started w/ Terri Hatcher and she just turned 42, I figured Elizabeth could be considered an 'older woman' too.

:2cents:

P.S. - Patricia Heaton (a.k.a. Raymond's wife) is 49


----------



## EdinNO (Feb 13, 2007)

How about good old Goldie Hawn? Of course her daughter is carrying on the family tradition of being a hot little starlett.

Would my mother in law count? :2cents:

Ed


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 13, 2007)

Rachel McLish (1st ever Ms. Olympia) 52 yrs. old


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## roadwreck (Feb 13, 2007)

DV, in the words of Austin Powers

SHE'S A MAN BABY!


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 13, 2007)

Nah, she's good to go, especially for being in the 50's.

she is a little muscular, but was Ms. Olympia for crying out loud, she'd have to be.

That is back when female bodybuilders were still feminine, they are bigger than me now, and it's pretty nasty


----------



## cement (Feb 16, 2007)

:Locolaugh:


DVINNY said:


>


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

How about ....






I noticed she is in an upcoming movie, _Wild Hogs_. She is STILL hot !!!

JR


----------



## bohnsai78 (Feb 19, 2007)

If 40 years old is the cutoff for "older" actress, then Salma Hayek is at the top of my list.........waaaayyyy at the top.

Stacy Dash.....she's 41 now and played a teenager in that movie with Alicia Silverstone......Clueless.

Demi Moore

Halle Berry is 40 now

Meg Ryan until she screwed up her lips


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2007)

^^^^ Dude, we got similar tastes, cause they are all in my top list


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 19, 2007)

anyone watch the "real housewives of orange county"

theres a couple on there that are not too bad, and then what the hell happened to the ex playboy playmate?


----------



## bohnsai78 (Feb 21, 2007)

Flipping through the channels last night and came across Face/Off with Nick Cage, John Travolta, and .........






Gina Gershon.......44 and WOW.......she's near the top.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 12, 2011)

so is she 49 now?


----------



## Exception Collection (Jul 12, 2011)

Dana Delaney. Dear lord she's hot.


----------



## Supe (Jul 12, 2011)

Karen S. P.E. said:


> Dana Delaney. Dear lord she's hot.



I'd get desperate on her housewife, that's for sure.


----------



## Exception Collection (Jul 12, 2011)

Supe said:


> Karen S. P.E. said:
> 
> 
> > Dana Delaney. Dear lord she's hot.
> ...


Was thinking more of proving with her body, but yeah.

(side note: One of my friends is an ex-EMT, and claims to know the surgeon that the main character is based on)


----------



## benbo (Jul 12, 2011)

She's actually younger than me, but I'm partial to Diane Lane since "Unfaithful."


----------



## momech (Jul 13, 2011)

Ashley Judd!


----------



## jeb6294 (Jul 13, 2011)

If we're talking OLDER, then one who still looks good...Hellen Mirren. Still looks pretty good for 65 anyway, but give any woman a machine gun (ala the movie Red) and her hotness instantly goes up a few points. Being on a military base for the last year, I can attest that this is a scientific fact.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jul 13, 2011)

Did anyone say Jennifer Anniston? She has to be in her 40's now.

Michelle Phiffer

geezz...they're all hot to me these days. lol


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 13, 2011)

Karen S. P.E. said:


> Dana Delaney. Dear lord she's hot.





momech said:


> Ashley Judd!


+1


----------



## Supe (Jul 13, 2011)

There's also:

Mariska Hargitay

Suzanne Somers

Vanessa Williams

Jodie Foster

Monica Bellucci (My #1 hottest over 40)

Heather Locklear

Jennifer Tilly

Gina Gershon

Mary Louise Parker

Liz Hurley

Demi Moore

Halle Berry


----------



## picusld (Jul 13, 2011)

Marisa Tomei

she still has got it


----------



## Freon (Jul 13, 2011)

I vote for Linda Carter &amp; Barbara Eden


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 13, 2011)

picusld said:


> Marisa Tomei
> she still has got it


lusone: I was definitely going to add that one.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 13, 2011)

Stacey's mom!

She's got it going on.

She's all I want and I've waited for so long.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 13, 2011)

Joan Rivers.

she paid me to post that.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 13, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> Joan Rivers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope it was worth it. uke:


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jul 13, 2011)

Some hot ladies, but Raquel Welch has them all beat, she is like 70.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jul 13, 2011)

Katy Sagal is hot too!


----------



## momech (Jul 14, 2011)

Supe said:


> Mariska Hargitay


I'll second that!


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 14, 2011)

Kephart P.E. said:


> Katy Sagal is hot too!


I don't agree with you very often, but I do in this case. She was smokin' in SoA.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 14, 2011)

Sofia Vergara


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 14, 2011)

the brunnette from icarly


----------



## Supe (Jul 14, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> the brunnette from icarly


Isn't she about 14?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 14, 2011)

Supe said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > the brunnette from icarly
> ...


There was no frame of reference for older.


----------



## Supe (Jul 14, 2011)

Giggity.


----------



## Exception Collection (Jul 14, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> There was no frame of reference for older.


Pretty sure any Engineer that isn't Doogie-ish would be older than her... and even Doogie probably wouldn't really think of her as an "older woman".


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jul 14, 2011)

I didn't realize Hayek is 45, new winner for the over 40 crowd!


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 14, 2011)

^- always a fan favorite.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 14, 2011)

Some of my friends are known as "Stacy's Mom", however here are a few from the celebrity list...

Jennifer Lopez--41

Jennifer Aniston--42

Nicollete Sheridan--47

Holly Hunter--53


----------



## navyasw02 (Jul 16, 2011)

Andie MacDowell. I can't believe she's 53.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 19, 2011)

navyasw02 said:


> Andie MacDowell. I can't believe she's 53.


I've never seen the attraction with her.


----------



## Supe (Jul 19, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> navyasw02 said:
> 
> 
> > Andie MacDowell. I can't believe she's 53.
> ...


X2.


----------



## navyasw02 (Jul 19, 2011)

Supe said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > navyasw02 said:
> ...


Me neither, but I think she's probably the best aged 53 I've ever seen. That scores some points I think.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 20, 2011)

navyasw02 said:


> Andie MacDowell. I can't believe she's 53.


:signs051:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

envirotex said:


> Jennifer Lopez--41


She just turned 42 and getting divorced!! That's some spicy salsa!! :dancingnaughty:

JR


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 25, 2011)

Lynda Carter.


----------



## DVINNY (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 26, 2011)

Sandra Bullock (she turned 47 today)


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 15, 2011)

Supe said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > the brunnette from icarly
> ...


18

http://www.parade.com/celebrity/2011/08/mi...a-cosgrove.html


----------



## Exception Collection (Aug 16, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> 18
> http://www.parade.com/celebrity/2011/08/mi...a-cosgrove.html


Still creepy.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 17, 2011)

Karen S. P.E. said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > 18
> ...


Yeah it is. But legal. I did think she was 14 or so, too.

I couldn't believe that girl that plays Sue Heck in The Middle is 20. She really does look a lot younger.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 17, 2011)

So is that where this thread is going/went? If the hot girl is her 20s but plays a teenager then she's considered "older"? :dunno:


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 17, 2011)

yes MA, pay attention!


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 17, 2011)

sorry. I'm old and slow to get these things.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 17, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> So is that where this thread is going/went? If the hot girl is her 20s but plays a teenager then she's considered "older"? :dunno:


Well, yeah. Like that girl on modern family that's 20 (who my wife pointed out was dressed like a cat hooker last week) but plays 15.

I heard they prefer people 18 and up to play youger roles to avoid child labor laws.


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 17, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Like that girl on modern family that's 20 (who my wife pointed out was dressed like a cat hooker last week) but plays 15.


A 20 year old dressed up like a cat hooker? I think I need photographic evidence. :eyebrows:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 17, 2011)

roadwreck said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Like that girl on modern family that's 20 (who my wife pointed out was dressed like a cat hooker last week) but plays 15.
> ...


here you go..bonus nurse outfit.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Road Guy (Aug 17, 2011)

modern family is awesome!


----------



## Exception Collection (Aug 17, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Well, yeah. Like that girl on modern family that's 20 (who my wife pointed out was dressed like a cat hooker last week) but plays 15.
> I heard they prefer people 18 and up to play youger roles to avoid child labor laws.


That and they don't have to deal with changing looks. If they cast an actual 14-year-old, they could start breaking out severely or have other issues.

Of course, this becomes extremely grating when you have long-running shows. Take Buffy: The Vampire Slayer and the spinoff, Angel. In Buffy, they cast Nicholas Brendon as Xander (25), Alyson Hannigan as Willow (22) and Charisma Carpenter (26) - as sophomores in high school (15-16). Then the show lasted for 7 seasons, leaving Hannigan and Brendon in their 30s while playing 23 year olds. Carpenter was written out of that show in the third season, and added to the spinoff Angel - where she lasted most of 5 seasons, either as a main character or a guest star. Leaving a 34 year old to play a 24 year old.

Dawson Casting.


----------

